
Ask HN: Which YC startups from the past 4 years are making a profit? - JVIDEL
Or at least breaking even.<p>To clarify that would be the period between 2013 and 2017&#x2F;now<p>I would also be interested to know which are already defunct.
======
codegeek
See this:

[http://yclist.com](http://yclist.com)

~~~
JVIDEL
Thanks but that only has the ones that aren't dead or were sold, the active
ones includes ones that probably make no money and still depend on investors
to go on

~~~
codegeek
There is a specific checklist for dead. U dont see that ?

~~~
JVIDEL
And? I'm looking for the ones that aren't dead or sold but make a profit, that
list doesn't shows that

